# Girling 54 caliper from G60 slide pin question!!!



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

I am putting together a set of Girling 54's and I need help!
I purchased new calipers but have a set of used carriers w/slide pins. I really didn't notice a difference in the pins since they were caked in grease but now as I'm getting things back together I see this...








Two of the pins are what I consider normal with a flat spot along a side... but two of them are stepped.
Closer view...








So here's two question... 
1) Are these the correct pins? When fully inserted they do not completely bottom out... there is still about 1/2" of pin left out.
2) which pin goes where... which pin goes on the top or leading edge and which one goes on the bottom or the trailing edge.








-Raffi


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Girling 54 caliper from G60 slide pin question!!! (EUROROC)*

Anyone??? Anyone???
-Raffi


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Girling 54 caliper from G60 slide pin question!!! (EUROROC)*

Let me know if you still need to know which pins go on top and which ones go on the bottom. Today I received my Corrado G60 calipers from another Vortex Member. I wasn't planning on breaking them down until I get new seals, but if you still need an answer, I could split the calipers from the carriers and take a look for you.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Girling 54 caliper from G60 slide pin question!!! (germancarnut51)*

YES, YES, YES!!!
I almost gave up!!!
Please let me know!
-Raffi


----------

